# ID these snails please



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

A while back I posted a photo of my snails and someone identified them as MTS's. After seeing them explode and grow in my tank, I'm starting to think they're something else.

I do believe I have a handful of tiny MTS's, but I have an exploding population of the other kind. I'm not too worried about their numbers, just curious what the heck they are. Thanks! (I'm reposting because I've figured out my camera better and can take better photos...)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

First and second pics are _Physas sp._ or pond snails. How big are the adults of the third one?


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Lupin, thanks, that's what I thought. One of my pond snails grew to the size of a small marble very quickly in my fry tank (like in a month) but I think it died.

All the suspected MTS's are tiny, like 2mm. I've never seen any bigger. Occasionally when I'm really looking for them I find them in my java moss. Tonight I saw only 2 and haven't seen any for a couple weeks.

The pond snails have laid eggs and I didn't do anything about it. But it's actually pretty easy to keep the population low. I just scrape them out when I clean and they're down for about a month. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Hmmm...I think the last pic is just one of the many common species of MTS. There are more than just one species but as they reproduce rather prolifically, they get a generic name 'Malaysian trumpet snails'. Here's one thread containing collections of different MTS.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172137


----------

